# New Product in 24 Hour cycle



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi All:

Ive been doing alot of research on tank cycling... Ive found a product called Bacteria now.... It was rated in the top 10 as number 1.

Here is the site to find out information:

http://clk.about.com/?zi=1/XJ&sdn=saltaqua...p_rightnow.html

anyways if anyone has used this product or heard of it
let me know!!
thanks
Malice


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i dunno. personally i still dont trust all those other companies cause BIO SPIRA has been the best! and yuo will get your money's worth!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

TRU DAT!


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hello all:

I ordered some of these bottles as to my prevous post, which no one really replied too. I paid $14.99 for 3 bottles and I got free shipping. From California to canada. Once I received the bottles I opened one up, it looked like tobbaco pieces that were dried up with some sort of white fungus growing on it. I went and emailed Tech support, and immediatly the guy emailed me back. As from what I have found out so far, the guy on the Tech support is the admin of the page, who is the creator of this product Bacteria Right Now! He started telling me that I need to buy his carbon for $100.00 in order to make the bacteria work properly. I said that wasn't happening, so.. He then said that I dont need his carbon but it would be a good idea to have it. After checking these little ghetto bottles out, which look much better in the pic then they do for real, I was very hesitant on adding this STUFF to my tank, which i thought was tobbaco with white crap on it. He then told me that it was Bran flakes, which the bacteria was added too... I then went on to P CHAT last night, and everyone in there, said that I just paid for bran cerael, and was told not to use it. after being ridiculed I decided this morning to give it a try, who knows maybe it might work a little.. So in any case each bottle will " support " 60 Gallons of fresh water. I used 2 bottles. for my 125 G.

Once I poured the powder "bran flakes" lol , into the tank, it all floated to the bottom of the tank. and its sitting there. It clouded up my water a little, but its hard to tell because of how cloudy its been for the past 2 weeks anyways.
I am supposed to add fish 5 minutes after adding the bran, lol but thats not happening, although once I added the bran I tested my water which was now:
8.0 ammonia
0.25 Nitrite - I think it jumped 0.25 because before it was 0, but who knows.
PH 7.0
IN any case im running my eheim 2028. and I will continue to post results of this little experiment. anyways this site here www.belowwater.com
which is that place in montreal canada that ships P's advertise this stuff.. anyone ever use them in canada? anywayzz

until the drama continues
Malice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thats some cheap cereal!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, please keep us posted and hope everything goes well. 
Good Luck..........


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

once again sorry dud that is screwy that people would sell that stuff, but good luck
with your experiment


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Hello,

This product is a scam, and is not doing anything. If i wanted to add Bran flakes to my tank, I would have got a box of cerael. I am cyphoning it all out after this message. So to anyone who is going to buy this product.

DONT WASTE YOUR TIME.

Thanks
Malice


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

BIO-SPIRA is the only one that works.


----------

